# Friday afternoon fishing



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

NPS and the State Police are currently set up for an Operation Eagle type affair this afternoon [as of 2 PM]They are located at the corners of Flowers Ridge and the Lighthouse Rd. They are stopping all traffic both ways looking for valid drivers license and seat belt violators. Don't know how long they plan to keep it up. If you are in Buxton today or this weekend, and headed to the point, better come correct.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Don't text or make phone calls while driving.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got nailed for a seatbelt violation years back ended costing me almost 400 cause I didn't pay it and the state of NC suspended my DL. Forgot about it until I tried to renew mine back home. Real pia. Buckle up.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

When police start setting up stops to check for licenses and seat belts, it's time to downsize the force.

If you want to get people to buckle up, start allowing insurance companies to deny any and all claims for accidents where safety belt use cannot be proven. (even if they result in death) As for valid driver's licenses, why bother? It's just tax enforcement. When somebody causes an accident, and have no valid license, have at them. On any given day, there are most certainly unlicensed drivers all around us, and none of us will ever be the wiser. Even worse, having a license doesn't make one a better driver than someone without one, in case somebody wants to take that position. 

We'd rather "make sure" that everyone driving has their permission slip, rather than ensuring that those with permission slips still have the ability to drive. Mandatory driving tests every 2 years after the age of 65 would be a really good idea. I fear those people more than the unlicensed. (no offense all of my surf fishing brethren - I know a whole lot of you fall into this camp)


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

kinda related,,here in the smallest county of NC, officers go by a rule of third- 1/3 will be legit, 1/3 under the influence, 1/3 illegal(no license/revoked,no insurance,no title on vehicle- this category is actually climbing increasingly maybe into the 40% range. sometimes bwtn the bridges of leland & wilm, they'll be 20 cars on the side of the road after a night check point, waiting to be towed. it amazes me the number of "recent illegals" driving, but then again they don't live within borders/laws. I've had 2 friends in wrecks recently, in both cases no license/insurance by other party & they were left w/ their ins. co. & personally to cover the accidents.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You have a real special thing going on there in NC, with your foreign born friends.

I find it ironic that they do these "public safety checks" for people committing crimes, but they can't do anything more than write them tickets, and possibly send them to jail for a few days. Then, they are released back into the general public, to continue to scoff at the law, or flee to another state where they have a friend/family member/fellow citizen of wherever they're from, where they'll do the same thing.

It must be frustrating. Personally, I don't like to be bothered, even in the name of "public safety". But if you're going to do it, you should do it right, not half ass. I would be seriously incensed at the inconvenience, just because my state wanted to allow "sanctuary cities". For me, that would be an indication that the working class of that city/state are being used to help subsidize the lack of revenue caused by illegal non-citizens creating a burden on infrastructure. To me, this looks a bit like Law Enforcement looking for pennies in the sofa. Because this approach clearly isn't going to solve anything.

You guys should really complain about this.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

solid7 said:


> When police start setting up stops to check for licenses and seat belts, it's time to downsize the force.
> 
> If you want to get people to buckle up, start allowing insurance companies to deny any and all claims for accidents where safety belt use cannot be proven. (even if they result in death) As for valid driver's licenses, why bother? It's just tax enforcement. When somebody causes an accident, and have no valid license, have at them. On any given day, there are most certainly unlicensed drivers all around us, and none of us will ever be the wiser. Even worse, having a license doesn't make one a better driver than someone without one, in case somebody wants to take that position.
> 
> We'd rather "make sure" that everyone driving has their permission slip, rather than ensuring that those with permission slips still have the ability to drive. Mandatory driving tests every 2 years after the age of 65 would be a really good idea. I fear those people more than the unlicensed. (no offense all of my surf fishing brethren - I know a whole lot of you fall into this camp)


??? Wow now that is a responsible quote. Ok let me get this straight. You don't care who is driving around you and your family. You don't care that the idiot who has been caught 4 times for DUI is still driving around. You just critisized 65 year old drivers who are still part of the work force and statistically driving a lot better than others on the highway. Also you are asking for a downsized force to come running when you cry for help.
My friend you need to grow up and truly think about what you are saying to everyone on the world wide web.
I just seen where your comments came from Florida and now I understand better. A state that cannot vote correctly and has a long history of letting killers off. A woman kills her baby and the citizens of Florida let her go. Yea, now I understand. Maybe you should pay more attention to your hometown problems and leave us alone in NC.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gobbler66 said:


> Ok let me get this straight. You don't care who is driving around you and your family.


Not until the point that they actually cause harm, or are caught in the act of showing potential to do so. Just like I don't want a cop in my rectum, simply because somebody "might" be doing something wrong. And I have no respect for anybody that feels the need to subject everyone to search and seizure. There are bad things happening all of the time, where do we draw the line?

So yeah, you got it exactly right.




Gobbler66 said:


> You don't care that the idiot who has been caught 4 times for DUI is still driving around.


Nope. If society was that serious about it, they'd make sure that people doing DUI more than once would have a nice long vacation to think about it, instead of giving the old "first offense" routine. If our legal system doesn't think it's a problem, then it must not be.



Gobbler66 said:


> You just critisized 65 year old drivers who are still part of the work force and statistically driving a lot better than others on the highway.


Prove it.

My great grandfather, when he was in his early seventies, hit a man on a motorcycle. (almost killed the guy, in fact) It was totally his fault. My family immediately rescinded his driving privileges, by confiscating both his car and his license. He spent the rest of his days relying on transportation from family and friends. I don't think there was a damn thing wrong with that. Because if he had been required to take a test, it would have shown that his eyes were failing, and that he was in the early stages of Alzheimer's.



Gobbler66 said:


> Also you are asking for a downsized force to come running when you cry for help.


No I didn't. I don't call cops.



Gobbler66 said:


> My friend you need to grow up and truly think about what you are saying to everyone on the world wide web.


I already did. (on both counts) Many people of age share my opinions, and many others do not. Didn't anyone ever tell you that the world was like that?



Gobbler66 said:


> I just seen where your comments came from Florida and now I understand better. A state that cannot vote correctly and has a long history of letting killers off. A woman kills her baby and the citizens of Florida let her go.


If you are referring to Casey Anthony, that case should be taught in every law school in the country, to deter potential overzealous prosecutors in the making, from bringing cases to trial before they've ensured that the case is air tight. (like a "what not to do" book) It might help you in NC one day to convict one of your own problem children.



Gobbler66 said:


> Yea, now I understand. Maybe you should pay more attention to your hometown problems and leave us alone in NC.


Remember that next time somebody wants a petition signed to keep the beaches open in Hatteras. 

By the way, here is the list of "sanctuary cities" in NC...

Asheville
Carrboro
Chapel Hill
Charlotte
Chatham County (Pittsboro, Siler City)
Durham, North
Orange County (Carrboro, Chapel Hill, Durham)
Raleigh
Winston-Salem

Here are the sanctuary cities in Florida...

DeLeon Springs, Florida
Deltona, Florida
Jupiter, Florida (added 3/21/08)
Miami, Florida
Sanford, Florida 


If you think I have some sort of agenda against NC, you are sorely mistaken. I hate the same things no matter where they happen.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

solid7 said:


> not until the point that they actually cause harm, or are caught in the act of showing potential to do so. Just like i don't want a cop in my rectum, simply because somebody "might" be doing something wrong. And i have no respect for anybody that feels the need to subject everyone to search and seizure. There are bad things happening all of the time, where do we draw the line?
> 
> So yeah, you got it exactly right.
> 
> ...


,,,,,sic em solid!!!!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Just my thoughts. In the '80s supreme court ruled police had to have probable cause to stop a vehicle. Road blocks / liscense checks are not legal unless officers are looking for someone. Does not seem to matter in NC. Bout '99 on old hwy 64 between Columbia and Plymouth ran into a liscense check. Trooper ask where I was going ( None of his busness - this is America): I ask if he was looking for someone. This was ~10am Sunday - he just wanted to show who was in charge. Had me get out ,take a breath test. First state trooper I have ever met that did not act as a professional. Sorry, I lost a lot of respect. As far as someone having a drivers liscense, I could care less as long as they have insurance. best - glenn


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You would think NCHP would go easy after what happened at the Ocracoke Invitational


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Saturday afternoon. Just came in. They are gone for the moment. But the song remains the same. If you are down for Christmas or New Years please play it smart. They will undoubtedly set this up again going into the First.
On a side note: Here is a Happy Holiday to all the brothers and sisters that take the time to make Pier and Surf what it is currently. Just cant help but wonder what has happened to some of the good folks that no longer care to participate.
Seasons Greeting to All


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Unless you are being detained you have the right to refuse providing identification. There must be probably cause in order to detain you. Glenn is right about the supreme court ruling and the illegality of "safety checks". But until the state is forced to follow the rules they wont because it generates way too much money. Its easier to just hand it over and move on then to fight the ass holes who are just "doing their jobs". 

Look there are quite a few good pubilc safety officers who follow this forum. And there are a great many who truly fill the duties of what the job is supposed to be. But the above the law, ego maniacs, and pawns that think these sort of things are actually doing good are the ones that scare the living crap out of me. Speak to cops of 20 years and who believes in the constitution, then speak to a group of new recruits who has been fed the cool-aid and see which ones give you the answer that is best for the country. The government should do a better job and regulating its employees and stop trying to regulate its employers.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Sadly the hiring practices and the way certian aspects of the applicant process for the majority of police jobs prevents people who would "dissent" from orders not being followed. When a department sets up thier psych process they can actualy tune the test MMPI-2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Multiphasic_Personality_Inventory
to select applicants who will follow orders with out fail, to question them or to act independently based on thier own.... I will give you one chance to guess where almost 90% of the departments fall.......


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

solid7 said:


> When police start setting up stops to check for licenses and seat belts, it's time to downsize the force.
> 
> If you want to get people to buckle up, start allowing insurance companies to deny any and all claims for accidents where safety belt use cannot be proven. (even if they result in death) As for valid driver's licenses, why bother? It's just tax enforcement. When somebody causes an accident, and have no valid license, have at them. On any given day, there are most certainly unlicensed drivers all around us, and none of us will ever be the wiser. Even worse, having a license doesn't make one a better driver than someone without one, in case somebody wants to take that position.
> 
> We'd rather "make sure" that everyone driving has their permission slip, rather than ensuring that those with permission slips still have the ability to drive. Mandatory driving tests every 2 years after the age of 65 would be a really good idea. I fear those people more than the unlicensed. (no offense all of my surf fishing brethren - I know a whole lot of you fall into this camp)


If you are not breaking the law then you have nothing to worry about, mandantory license checks for the 21- 35 age group yearly, Hell I drive anywhere from 250-300 miles daily on the wrong side to you but the correct side of the road if you live and work in Oz at the ripe old age of 66, last ticket 20 years ago 80 in a 65 around raleigh I believe. Drop the stupidy of letting children drive when they are 16, and up the age to 21. Quit your bitching if you break the law you deserve what you get. Course I noted you are from a state that attracts the purple haired age group from the northern states, then again; your problem down there and not mine....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Kwaj-tom said:


> If you are not breaking the law then you have nothing to worry about,


That's a ridiculous attitude. If you're going to think like a dope, let's take it one step further: if a policeman comes to your house, day or night, rain or shine, you might as well just let them in, anytime they tell you that they need to check your house for "potential criminal activity". If you're not doing anything wrong, nothing to worry about, right? Of course, I say that knowing full well that you're probably the type that would not only invite them in, but serve them milk and cookies, and let them have a roll in the grass with your significant other. 




Kwaj-tom said:


> mandantory license checks for the 21- 35 age group yearly,


Are you talking drivers license testing? Yearly?

OK, clearly you must be over 65, and had a nerve hit. Secondly, if you truly are from Oceania, you belong to a continent whose entire population is equal to our largest state. Where do you propose the infrastructure to test every able bodied citizen, is going to come from? 



Kwaj-tom said:


> the ripe old age of 66


Yep, nerve struck. Sorry, old man, it's a fact of life. We get old, we deteriorate. Young people need to be tested less frequently, but need stricter punishments that contribute towards license revocation. Older people need to be tested more frequently, due to the natural facts of aging, and have licenses revoked where objective criteria cannot be met.



Kwaj-tom said:


> Drop the stupidy of letting children drive when they are 16, and up the age to 21.


There are some damn good economic reasons to allow minors to drive. No way I'd agree with that. Again, we live in a huge country. (area wise) Much of our population is rural. NO reason in the world not to let farm kids drive. NO reason not to let working 16 year olds drive. At least the younger ones have been recently tested...



Kwaj-tom said:


> Quit your bitching if you break the law you deserve what you get.


We have a lot more serious laws to enforce. (as pointed out by my "sanctuary city" example) If you can't check someone's immigration status randomly, then you can't do it with a driver's license either. That's hypocritical, at best. Show me an immigration checkpoint, and the outrage it would cause. Otherwise, go stuff it. 

Just go ahead and answer the question as it was posed before... Where do YOU draw the line on blanket checks, done in the name of public safety? Are you willing to allow a slippery digit in your backside? If you haven't gotten anything hidden up there, you have nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Id still drive if the legal driving age was moved up....heck gotta get to work, my girlfrinnds, and drop scaffolding off some how. Satarted driving at age 8 on the road local at 12.......i rarely wear a seat belt i hate em if i die its my problem not yours.......the cars i drive are gonna take a beatin and keep rollin....and my burban will spin a tire while im doin it to


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Id still drive if the legal driving age was moved up....heck gotta get to work, my girlfrinnds, and drop scaffolding off some how. Satarted driving at age 8 on the road local at 12.......i rarely wear a seat belt i hate em if i die its my problem not yours.......the cars i drive are gonna take a beatin and keep rollin....and my burban will spin a tire while im doin it to


28 years ago I was rolling down a two lane road in my Dodge Power Wagon going about 45 miles per hour, just got paid and it was Friday Afternoon and I was looking forward to a night of women, drinking and causing as much general trouble as a young Carpenter could in those days. My 4x4 Power Wagon had a 440 CI motor and I thought it was invincible

A Concrete Truck coming the other way was going too fast and unable to stop in time tried to pass a Toyota sedan who was waiting to make a left turn in front of me, on the shoulder of the road

The Concrete Truck clipped the right rear bumper and pushed the Toyota out in front of me sideways

I T-Boned that Toyota at around 40 miles per hour, the Toyota was demolished and my Power Wagon did three 360's and even today thinking back on it I was wondering when it was ever going to stop spinning

The Toyota was crushed to the point is was around two feet wide the single occupant was knocked out, hanging by her lap belt, if there had been someone in the right passenger seats, they without a doubt would have been killed

If I had not been wearing my Seat belt I have no doubt I would have exited the windshield at forty miles per hour and likely would not have survived, even with the seat belt the windshield was broken, not sure if it was my hand or if my head hit it

Power Wagon was totaled with a bent frame

Wear your Seat Belt KingFisher it does not matter what you are riding in


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I would have to agree with solid on the majority of points here. I actually make many of the same arguments on a different board (zerohedge). 
I come down along the lines of common law. No aggrieved party, no trespass (crime). 
If you start down the lines of crimes against the state, you end up in a totalitarian state.
As for the saying "if you don't do anything wrong, you have nothing to hide," I cannot even begin to address it while keeping forum posting privileges. 
pods


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

pods said:


> I would have to agree with solid on the majority of points here.


Clearly, nobody has told you yet; I am that one guy that you're NEVER supposed to agree with.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Solid your a complete idiot. Didn't anyone read for you that this is a fishing forum. You are just a miserable little man that hates the world and I feel sad for you. Later.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gobbler66 said:


> Solid I am a complete idiot. Didn't nobody tell me that this is a fishing forum. I am just a miserable little man that hates the world and I feel sorry for myself. Later.


You make some great points there. With talking points like those, I hate to see you go.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

solid7 said:


> Clearly, nobody has told you yet; I am that one guy that you're NEVER supposed to agree with.


Most all of your points fall along the lines of common law.
You should check out ZH, there are a lot of these types of discussions going on. 
I was going to start an anarchist club in my town, but since I would have to disqualify anyone who would join the club, it never got off the ground. 
I do try and keep things easy here, as I am a newb, and I want to keep being able to ask questions to those that have more information.
pods


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gobbler66 said:


> Solid your a complete idiot. Didn't anyone read for you that this is a fishing forum. You are just a miserable little man that hates the world and I feel sad for you. Later.


You make come good points here

Solid in the past has spoken way too vigorously against illegal search and seizure

NSA has Solid on its "Hot List"


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> NSA has Solid on its "Hot List"


Oh come on, now... "Fair to average", maybe, but you're just flattering me.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay you lost me on "sanctuary city" whats that exactly? excuse my dumbness


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surfmom said:


> okay you lost me on "sanctuary city" whats that exactly? excuse my dumbness


It's a city that is publicly declared to be a safe haven for illegal immigrants. Where the local government refuses to cooperate with the Federal government in immigration enforcement.

Think of it as a communal "safe house" for illegal aliens.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

huh. interesting


----------



## yanxfan (Sep 15, 2004)

Soo, ahhh, where'e the FISHING REPORT???


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

solid7 said:


> It's a city that is publicly declared to be a safe haven for illegal immigrants. Where the local government refuses to cooperate with the Federal government in immigration enforcement.
> 
> Think of it as a communal "safe house" for illegal aliens.



Vermont is full of sanctuary cities, actually Vermont is a sanctuary state. Heaven forbid the farmers have to milk their own friggin cows.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

solid7 said:


> It's a city that is publicly declared to be a safe haven for illegal immigrants. Where the local government refuses to cooperate with the Federal government in immigration enforcement.
> 
> Think of it as a communal "safe house" for illegal aliens.


Sanctuary city is a term given to a city in the United States that follows certain practices that protect illegal immigrants. These practices can be by law (de jure) or they can be by habit (de facto). The term generally applies to cities that do not allow municipal funds or resources to be used to enforce federal immigration laws, usually by not allowing police or municipal employees to inquire about one's immigration status. The designation has no legal meaning.[

More like don't ask don't tell for illegals.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mark H. said:


> Sanctuary city is a term given to a city in the United States that follows certain practices that protect illegal immigrants. These practices can be by law (de jure) or they can be by habit (de facto). The term generally applies to cities that do not allow municipal funds or resources to be used to enforce federal immigration laws, usually by not allowing police or municipal employees to inquire about one's immigration status. The designation has no legal meaning.[
> 
> More like don't ask don't tell for illegals.


Right.

So now why would there be roadblocks asking people for their driver's licenses?

Not a lot of difference, when you think about it. We don't care who is in our country, why the hell should we care who is on our roads? One blind eye deserves another!


----------

